# Hey I'm new.



## prs (Dec 30, 2012)

Hey my name is Pete, my little brother is getting a bit older now and is at the point where he should be learning responsibility really and I've been considering buying a few fancy mice to get him started. Anyhow I'm based in Essex if anyone has some available currently then let me know  I look forward to talking to you all.


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello Pete.
Welcome.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and Welcome Pete


----------



## Mc.Macki Mice (Nov 24, 2012)

Hello welcome


----------



## littlelovesmousery (May 19, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## prs (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks for the warm welcome.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

